# She’s gone



## bezojr (May 14, 2015)

It was sad to see her go, but it was time.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Oh the humanity


----------



## irianjim (Jul 7, 2012)

bezojr said:


> It was sad to see her go, but it was time.
> View attachment 1036853


Hopefully you will find something just as fun to replace her.....


----------



## bezojr (May 14, 2015)

irianjim said:


> Hopefully you will find something just as fun to replace her.....


That will be a tough ask. She was fun to the max.


----------

